# Wearin' O' The Green (actually Plaid)



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Just an FYI, if you're hangin' around on 3/17 (many of us in the NE will be with all the snow)...you can watch for Hatcityhosehauler and the Connecticut Pipes and Drums march & play in the Savannah, GA parade.

WTOC . click here!

ENJOY!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, what an honor. We can all say we knew him when...

Too cool. He's where it is WARM.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's quite a band Clare! What are they palying? I'll have Kath play along with them so we have pipes up & down the East Coast!!!









uhhhhh.....who's watchin' the Firehouse?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome







What an honor indeed!! Send him our love & tell him we'll be watching.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> uhhhhh.....who's watchin' the Firehouse?


little timmy...



> What are they palying?


don't know the exact playlist, I can never remember the names...



> I'll have Kath play along with them so we have pipes up & down the East Coast!!!


I'll listen for her tomorrow! It'll be beautiful, just lilke last fall in NH


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3athlete said:


> uhhhhh.....who's watchin' the Firehouse?





> little timmy...


Shall we warn all those unsuspecting folks in Danbury????


> I'll have Kath play along with them so we have pipes up & down the East Coast!!!





> I'll listen for her tomorrow! It'll be beautiful, just lilke last fall in NH


...muffled only by the sound of the newly fallen snow.....









I'll be sure she's got the base drone facing South, just for you Clare!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> I'll be sure she's got the base drone facing South, just for you Clare! wink_smilie.gif


gee, thanks Wolfie, always thinking of me


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Uh Tim,

How about putting an Outbackers.com logo on your kilt so we know who you are









Have a great time, we'll be watching!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Uh Tim,
> 
> How about putting an Outbackers.com logo on your kilt so we know who you are
> 
> ...


Pictures....we're gonna need PICTURES!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

for Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'd like to thank all the little people who made this moment possible...my agent Morri, the director, the camera man, but most of all....my DW for letting me go to Savannah without her, she is a saint....









Wait...I didn't win the grammy did I?

Judi...when then camera caught us, we were playing "Dawning of the Day". Other tunes played in this parade "Scotland the Brave/Rowan Tree", "Wings", "Sean South", "Marine Corps Hymn/Cassions", and "A Nation Once Again". Not we would usually play, but the Boston Band was calling the shots.

For those who may not have been able to find the link, try this

Hundreds of Thousands cheer on Savannah's St. Patricks Day Parade

If that doesn't work, you can click on this video archive and select the title listed above from the list on the right.

Our band is the one wearing the black Doublets, and the Red Rumsey Tartan kilts and plaids. I am the first piper in the second rank (31 seconds elapsed time on the video)

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the video Tim,
The second option worked for me









I think I caught a glimpse of you there...lookin' pretty spiffy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Oops, I forgot, we also played "Minstrel Boy/Wearing O' the Green"

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lookin Good, Tim!!!!!

Don't ya' just love it when you have to trip over cameramen?! Ahhhhh, the price of fame!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Lookin Good, Tim!!!!!
> 
> Don't ya' just love it when you have to trip over cameramen?! Ahhhhh, the price of fame!


It's funny. I remember when they were taking that shot too. I thought he was trying to get a shot of what we were.....or were not wearing under our kilts...









Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Lookin Good, Tim!!!!!
> 
> Don't ya' just love it when you have to trip over cameramen?! Ahhhhh, the price of fame!


It's funny. I remember when they were taking that shot too. I thought he was trying to get a shot of what we were.....or were not wearing under our kilts...









Tim







[/quote]
Too bad you, too, don't have a Water Wizard. It's right there in my job description - "Eliminate all obstacles to Pipes and Drums - intercept with front bumper of Water Wagon as required." Those camera guys, folks on scooters, and kids on those wheeley shoes who think its really cool to weave in & out of the band lines are just too easy







Now, the real challenge is catching those fools who throw the firecrackers at your feet! Glad it was a good time! You guys are building an impressive resume!!!


----------

